
AlphaGo: Mastering the Ancient Game of Go with Machine Learning - oxplot
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/01/alphago-mastering-ancient-game-of-go.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679).

------
oxplot
Thread with bulk of comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679)

